# I'm shedding my skin.



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

Whats up everyone?! A few of you may know me from other places, if not here's a little about myself.

*Stats:*

Age: 24yrs old

Height: 6'ft

Weight: 236lbs

Experience: Started lifting in 1992 with only a few months off here and there since.  

Goals: Constantly improve myself.

Here's a progress picture of me as of 1-24-03 (yes I do smile don't worry  )

You can check out me in action here http://www.geocities.com/strikingcobra78/index.html


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

I'll start off with what's been going on in life as of the past week.

Last week my sis finally got back after 8 months of hell trying to adopt my cousins baby in Thailand, so there's been alot of family involvment lately (which is cool) but my "nephew" gave me the Stomach flu for the weekend and it put me out for a good 4 days.  I'm finally back 100% so tonight this is going to be the first night back at the gym in 1 full week.

I'm gonna go ahead and touch on Chest/shoulders/bi's/tri's tonight and do Legs tomorrow.

My normal training split goes:

Mon: Shoulders/Tri's
Tues: Legs
Wed: Active rest
Thurs: Chest/Bi's
Fri: Off
Sat: Back/Traps
Sun: Active Rest

I train abs 3 days a week and calves 2-3 times.

That's about all for now!


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey...Don't I know you? 

I'll keep an eye on you and all of your journals!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Last night I did a short and sweet leg/calve workout, here's how it went.

*Quads/Hams:*
                                              Weight/Reps
4 sets Leg Ext *1 warmup* - 70lbs/30 170/12 190/10 210/8

3 sets Power Squats-  225lbs/15 315/10 495/8

4 sets Ham Curls-  90lbs/15 110/12 120/10 115/8

*Calves:*

3 sets Cybex Rotary Calf Raise-  180lbs/20 210/15 250/10

Felt good to be in the gym after all the sickness, my stamina was a bit weak but that's understandable.

I just found out last night i've gotta go out with my wifes friends, oh well guess i'll try to hit upper body noon on saturday


----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi Striking Cobra! I'm new here.  I think I like it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Goals: Constantly improve myself.



Welcome SC.  Any short term goals you are working on, or just cruising?  

What is your diet like?

And welcome Cardio Queen (damn, all these "newbies").


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

N00bie's!

As of this moment i'm just trying to get myself back in the groove like how I was before I got the Stomach flu.  I should be all back to normal by monday.

_Foods i'm using in my diet:

Redskin potatoes 

Chicken tenders 

Green beans 

Tuna 

Romaine lettuce 

Water 

Brown/Wild Rice 

Eggs 

Oatmeal 

Cream of wheat 

Low fat Yogurt 

Banana's (only a couple a week) 

Triscuits (low sodium) 

Top Sirloin Steak 

_

I normally eat all starchies before 3-4 pm and eat all fibirous after then.  I try to get in 40-45 grams of protein in per meal.
Flax oil for added fat if needed.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

How many meals/how much total protein?

What cal levels to you try to hit, or is it more instinctive?

What about supplements?

Just curious.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 7, 2003)

Wohoo... pull them shorts up a little higher there SC 

Good luck!!!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 7, 2003)

Damn you and your calves.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Wohoo... pull them shorts up a little higher there SC
> 
> Good luck!!!



LOL! Those are my sport boxers 


TP - My goal is to shoot for 6 meals total.  3 main meals of which are obviously higher in protein.  3 snacks/smaller meals all containing protein.  I shoot for 275 to 300g area for protein intake.  Calories sometimes vary but 2500-2800 is about the right area where I land.  Thanks for askin  Feel free to pop in any critique if you see a hole.


I mean SDR - What.....whadda bout em?  You want summa dis??


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 7, 2003)

Im angry becuase they are big 

<---- Im gonna be big sumday


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey, hey, hey...he ain't BB any more!!! 

Those wheelz is HEUGE! SuperSwampers!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

BAH! I wish I had superswamies...

Oops I edited that .......forgot he's not our buddyboy no more.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> TP - My goal is to shoot for 6 meals total.  3 main meals of which are obviously higher in protein.  3 snacks/smaller meals all containing protein.  I shoot for 275 to 300g area for protein intake.  Calories sometimes vary but 2500-2800 is about the right area where I land.  Thanks for askin  Feel free to pop in any critique if you see a hole.



Sounds good.  We are relatively similar in size and such, which is why I asked.

Sounds like you have as sluggish metabolism as well; sucks.


----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 7, 2003)

Lots of familiar faces in this journal!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Cardio Queen *_
> Lots of familiar faces in this journal!



Not to me.  Maybe all you nOObies, should branch out more!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Sounds good.  We are relatively similar in size and such, which is why I asked.
> 
> Sounds like you have as sluggish metabolism as well; sucks.



Dude my metabolism sucks, if I even mess up my meals for a day or two it plummets.  I'm sure you can relate if you say you have a sluggish metabo too. :\


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Dude my metabolism sucks, if I even mess up my meals for a day or two it plummets.  I'm sure you can relate if you say you have a sluggish metabo too. :\



I can totally relate.  When I guy your size its that few cals it can only mean one thing.  And I need to stay in that level with low carbs to maintain as well.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Cool bro I just checked your pics out, man you're one wide dood! You got some great size to work with.  Your right we are similar in certain ways   I just wish I had your bi's


----------



## bax (Feb 8, 2003)

Like your new journal SC, glad your feeling better.  Keep lifting hard


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Saturday-

*Chest:*

3 sets Incline BP-  95/25 135/15 225/10

2 sets Flat DB Press-  90's/10 70's/8

2 sets Peck Deck-  110/10 130/8

2 sets Cable Crossovers-  60/10 60/8


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Still felt a little shitty this weekend , stamina was crap at the gym on saturday but I still got a decient workout.

Diet is back on track today and my training split is back in rotation so we'll see how things go.

I'm gonna get my carbs up today to give me some energy for the next couple training days.

So far meals for today are:

7:30am- 1 cup grits, 3 eggs.

11am- 1/2 cup rice , 1-1/2 can tuna, 1/4 can low sodium mushroom soup.

3pm- 1/2 cup rice , 1-1/2 can tuna, 1/4 can low sodium mushroom soup.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey bro, don't sweat the stamina thing, I am still trying to get back to 100% after being sick 3 weeks ago. Sounds like a good idea to pump up those good carbs and fats for a couple of days.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Cool bro I just checked your pics out, man you're one wide dood! You got some great size to work with.  Your right we are similar in certain ways   I just wish I had your bi's



Thanks (I assume you were talking to me?)

We definitely carry muscle differently, but definitely similarities.

I am just now finishing up a 1-Test cycle and will post pics in a day or so.  Starting 3/2 I begin my cut.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah I agree TP.
Are you doing anything post 1-test?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Yeah I agree TP.
> Are you doing anything post 1-test?



Anything?  As in supplements?  Primarily just 6-oxo (other than the usually).

I plan on altering my diet and training.  If you are interested, with in the last page or 2 of my journal is my full plan, followed up by some discussion and adjustments.

Based on some insight from the Avant Labs board, I'll probably alter my training a bit too.

Any PH/PS or other "supplement" experience?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

I used Syntrax Fuzu post 1-AD and it worked good but made me smell like syrup.  (just try gettin some lovin when you smell like log cabin  )

6-0x0 sounds like the stuff to use though.  You've used it before right? Did you notice anything if you did?

I'll check out your regime.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

I used 6-oxo after my last 1-test cycle.  I didn't notice any effects.  Results were that my strength and size returned within 3-4 weeks after cycle ended.  Don'y know what would have happened if I didn't take it.  From what I have read, it is the only worthwhile legal supp.

BUT, there is a discussion on the Avant board with one (very intelligent member) arguing why using an anti-e like 6-oxo will delay recovery (as it likely keeps HPTA suppressed).  It functions differently from clomid, novaldex, etc.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Anyone every say anything about Tribulus post 1-ad/1-test?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Some people hear like it (DG and GoPro).  GoPro started a thread offering his advice on post cycle recovery.

Pretty much everything I have seen elsewhere says it may help your libido (if that's an issue) but won't do squat for endogenous T levels.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Pretty much everything I have seen elsewhere says it may help your libido (if that's an issue)



Yeah its an Issue.. S_C hasnt been keeping up his end of the bargain


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

OUCH.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> Yeah its an Issue.. S_C hasnt been keeping up his end of the bargain




WTF STFU SDR!   Wanna laugh? Look down!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

<--------_Looks down.. see's white spots that spilled out of StrikingCobra's mouf... starts to laugh becuase SC told him that he could take it all in...._


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

:bounce:  Hey, i may be sick, but Im not DEAD!!!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Ya smellit!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Still felt a little shitty this weekend , stamina was crap at the gym on saturday but I still got a decient workout.
> 
> Diet is back on track today and my training split is back in rotation so we'll see how things go.
> ...



Had to edit that lunch.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Different bulletin board, different username...same old Steve.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

"Dont be fooled by the cocks on my jock..
Im still, Im still Buddy from the block..."


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

You said cock block.

So hey to make 1/5 of my posts worth reading i'll say i'm doing Shoulders and Tri's and touch on Back/traps since I didn't get that in last week.


----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> "Dont be fooled by the cocks on my jock..
> Im still, Im still Buddy from the block..."




hi bb!!! i miss you!!!


----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Had to edit that lunch.




dood! wtf you doin eat'n bread!!!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Gettin a fat butt.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Okay, so can you list all the IM nOObies that are recent defects from mm?

You prolly already know this, but most of IM is simply old defects (i.e. we are smarter than you because we defected much earlier!)


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

List HAHA no I can't begin to list everyone LOL.

Hey I registered before you!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah, but that was so you could spy!

No, I mean just list the recent defects.  Can't be that many.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Me
bodyhard
Strutdaroosta
Princess Devil
Cardio queen
Bax
Chronos - recent I think

goodness I probably missed one in there.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

Well I played alot of catch up work tonight, i'll see if I can remember it all.

I did Shoulders/Tri's/Back/Bi's.

*Shoulders:*

3 sets Seated DB Shoulder press-  50/12 55/10 60/8

4 sets Standing Military BB Press-  90/10 135/2 135/2  90/8  (had a bit of a hard time there)

3 sets Side Lateral DB raise-  25/15 30/10 (switch to 1 arm) 35/8

2 sets Reverse Pec Deck-  90/10 110/10

2 sets Front DB raise (1 arm)- 25/10 30/8

*Tri's:*

3 sets Cable Pressdown- 80/10 100/9 140/8

2 sets Rope Extensions-  60/10 60/8

2 sets Cable one arm overhead ext-  30/8 30/8

*Back:*

3 sets Wide Grip Pulldown-  100/15 140/10 160/8

2 sets Bent over BB row- 135/10 135/8 

*Bi's:*

3 sets Alt. DB curls- 30/12 35/10 40/8

2 sets DB Hammer Curls-  45/10 (switch to 1 arm) 50/8


*Yeah i'm wooped to oblivion but I had to catch myself up.  Nuff talkin I gotta get some protein in mah self.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Me
> bodyhard
> Strutdaroosta
> ...



You missed me, jackass!
  

Shouldn't you be in bed by now? There is nothing but trouble on the internet this time of night!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

LOL! well my closing statement said 


> goodness I probably missed one in there.



Sorry Brawnz  

I'm finishing off my pro complex/blueberry/banana post workout shake and imma hit the sack like it dissed my mama.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey you said BodyHard is over here now...Is he using the same screen name?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

yuppers!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Well I played alot of catch up work tonight, i'll see if I can remember it all.
> 
> I did Shoulders/Tri's/Back/Bi's.
> ...



SC are these your normal weights or still getting back to form?  They seem rather light given your size and some of those pics on your website.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

No that was definitely lighter than normal.  I'm still trying to get my humpty dumpty ass back together again   I hadn't trained back bi's or tris in 2 wks I figured I better play it safe.  Still kept the intensity up though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> No that was definitely lighter than normal.  I'm still trying to get my humpty dumpty ass back together again   I hadn't trained back bi's or tris in 2 wks I figured I better play it safe.  Still kept the intensity up though.



Just checkin.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

thanks for keepin tabs


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

Anytime.  Specially for a guy who writes "There are no light  days" in his sig!

After I get to know you better than I'll really bust your ass!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

Okay I have to give you guys who don't know me my list of excuses:

1. The tissue underneath my kneecap slipped out, at age 18,from playing basketball (dunking) in the past thus hindering my leg progress for about 4-5 yrs of the 11 i've lifted.

2. I jumped off a roof and landed on my head trying to break my fall with my hands.  Stoved my neck permanently and fractured my wrist.

3.  Jumped off a half flight of stairs doing a side fly kick into my friends chest and landed on my other wrist .....fractured that too.

4. I have a slipped disc in my lower right vertabrae which gets inflamed more than often, reason unknown (probably from being stupid).


So if any of you are wondering why I don't go nutz on Squats and Deads there's my excuses LOL 

I have to be careful on squats and not go heavy or the pinched nerve in my neck gets irritated bad.

I have to really watch my lower back while deadlifting.

How I cope?  I used just about anything to substitute those two exercises.  Power squats, Squat press, leg press, hacks, Lever squats, lever deads, SLDL ( can do those pretty good but not super heavy), hyperextensions.

So I hope that clears up any future flaming


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> After I get to know you better than I'll really bust your ass!



I couldn't ask for more


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> So I hope that clears up any future flaming



No, it doesnt! 

You're still a PUSSY!

:bounce:


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

So what's your point?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Okay I have to give you guys who don't know me my list of excuses:
> 
> 1. The tissue underneath my kneecap slipped out, at age 18,from playing basketball (dunking) in the past thus hindering my leg progress for about 4-5 yrs of the 11 i've lifted.
> ...



Yeah, but how does that effect your diet?  

(Just your first taste!)


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

HAH nope no effect on diet, just makes me hungrier.

Okay I should log what i've ate so far.

*Diet:*_

7:30am-  1/2 cup rice, 1 can tuna, 1/4 cup low fat/sodium mushroom soup.

11am-  1/2 Romaine salad w/Olive oil vinegrette, 5 chicken tenderloins, 1 cup strawberries.

4pm-  4 chicken tenderloins.

7pm- 1 cup Chili (made with Lean ground beef) , 5 crackers 
Oooooooooooooh Sooooooodiumooliooooooo!!!! 

10pm- Post workout, .5l gatorade, 2 scoops Optimum CPD.

_

edited


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

Tonight was leg night.

*Legs:*

2 sets Hammer Leg Ext. - 90/20 180/12

2 sets Leg Ext-  10 plates/10 , 16 plates/8

2 sets Power Squats-  6 plates/10 , 10 plates/6

4 sets Prone Ham Curl-  90/12 110/10 120/8  (switch to single leg)L 50/6 ,R 50/6 ,Both 50/5.  

That last set blasted my hams pretty good.  I like that crap to get the muscles all shredded and grated. 

Stamina was still not up to par, I need to definitely increase calories.  I was lazy and only ate 5 times today.  I need a protein snack in between 7am-11am that's just too long to wait for lunch.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 12, 2003)

Woke up feeling wonderful this morning :bounce: .  

Drove to work thinking it was Friday for some reason.  

Got behind a lady driving a Van going 15mph under the speed limit  cuz she thought the road was icy, I floored it when the road turned into 2 lanes 

Got to work and figured out it wasn't Friday 

Made my eggs and oatmeal and then the computer tech guy came in and needed my assistance so I had to take 10 mins and by the time I got back in my office my food was cold.  BLAH!

Then I was eating my eggs and somehow a piece got lodged up in my nasal passage and I was hacking like I had emphazima. 
 

Anyways things are going pretty good now


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn, bro settle down! 

10 plates on the power squat, eh? Impressive. 

I would agree with you about adding another meal. On lifting days I eat 7 times, and somehow I always stay hungry.

I gots to go post my Leg workout....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey dude, what's new?

I see you smartened up a bit.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 13, 2003)

Not much new, same shit different year 

Last night was off so i'm all rested up n'stuff.

Tonight is Ab's/Chest/Bi's/Cardio


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

Last night was Chest/Bi's.

**warmup* 10 min cardio on Elliptical*

*Chest:*

1 sets Incline DB Press *warmup* 50's/12 

2 sets Flat DB Press-   80's/10 100's/8 

2 sets Incline DB Fly-  60's/10 80's/8

2 sets Hammer Decline Press-  6plates/8   4plates/8

2 sets Cable Crossover-  50/10 60/8

*Bi's:*

2 sets Double (drop to) single arm db curls-  25's/12 30's/10

3 sets BB curls-  90/10 90/8 (ez-bar) 75/10

2 sets Hammer Curls-  50's/8 45's/8

1 set One Arm Preacher-  30's/8

1 set High Cable Curls (crucifix curls  ) -  60/10


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

hey bud, finally made it in this cest pool 

You know, I was reading the list of your probs ( almost on a par with ya  lol ) but have to say.....while squats do still mess with my back ( had two pretty major injuries there ) Deads have only messed me up once, and that was back while I was still learning the grove of the  motion. I didn`t do them for ages cuz I THOUGHT they root me for good, but my back is now one of my strongest days and I LOVE deads


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

*Thanks for joinin in the fun*

Oh yeah I love deads but I prefer to do SLDL or Lever Deads.  Traditional BB deads rock but either my form is whacked or my knee's stick out too far.  I need to practice form more cuz there's gotta be something i'm doing wrong.  I have to do sumo deads to clear my knee's.


----------



## PrincessDevil (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey there SC! Your biceps workout looks somewhat familiar.  

LMAO...I love being referred to as a MM defect. That's great!   They got better smilies over here too...


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

PD...welcome aboard 

SC...I would recommend dropping your DL w8 and really concentrating on form...you`ll be surprised by how much you can add each week ( pain free ) if you do  :


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

Okay Kuso you got me pumped to do deads tomorrow :bounce: especially since I didn't do SLDL on leg day tuesday.

I usually do deads on back day , how bout you guys?


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

M too back day.......I can`t say anymore that that though cuz I`m off my fucking face here :;D lolm


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 14, 2003)

*WARNING: Im Busting ur Balls Becuz I love you!*

I think S_C would feel uncomfortable squatting and dl'ing with "n00bish" weight..But I agree with Kuso.. I think that if he dramatically reduced the weight and worked on for, he could totally rehabilitate himself 

Not that these would be the cornerstone of your lifting, BUT, incorporating them would definitely expedite your muscular gains. 




Who loves ya?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

Oh dude I am aware of that don't worry you didn't bust any nads *checked*.

I know what Deads do for me but it's not my goal at hand , I was using hyperextensions as a supplement workout for the time being.

I know the weaker my lower back is the worse it hurts so i'm all about keeping it solid.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 14, 2003)

..... >cough< .....

..

whuddabout squats?....


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

Gott demmit I told you about my neck!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 14, 2003)

either.. 

suck it up..

get a manta ray

... or get a tampon to shove in your mangina!!! 

Okay, no more bustin ur azz, I'll save that for the Arnie


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

i'll take the tampon for $2 please 

I feel like a faygan with a manta ray though.  I'll probably do them don't worry.  

Oh hey did I tell you my legs are startin to show changes?  Kimmy told me last night


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 14, 2003)

SWEEEEETNESS!!

Jr told me that my arms "LOOKED HUGE" this morn!!

 so Im pretty stoked!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

Hell ya your arms are definitely growing, I noticed that in the last pics you took.

Yo arms mah legs


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 14, 2003)

Do you look more like a Pussy using a manta ray, or skipping the squats?? Humm.... 

I'm gonna get some NEW pics up this weekend, so I can get in on the fun.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

*grabs crotch* SUKKIT FOO'S!  Okay i'll do squats next week but if my pinched nerve gets inflamed i'm gonna gun you fukka's down!


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 14, 2003)

Easy Viper! I don't want you showing up at my door. You've got nothing to prove to me!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm a cobra not a viper1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## LAM (Feb 14, 2003)

SC...where in the lumbar spine is your slipped disc ?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey LAM! 

It's lower right lumbar, kinda the upper right bum cheek actually.  I'm not 100% sure it is a slipped disc but my PT thinks it is but i've never been diagnosed or xrayed for one.  Whatever it is I feel it about 2-3 times a week, it gets inflamed and sometimes a nerve rises almost to the surface of the skin, it's sensitive to the touch.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 15, 2003)

Okay for you dicks who called me a pussy I did deads today 

I actually had an easy time doing them , my back didn't get irritated  but I think it was due to studying deadlifts prior.

I did some searches on proper deadlift for and all and finally figured it out, i'm not bangin my knee's as hard anymore either.  What I had wrong was using more of my legs on the first part of the initial lift.  Once I figured that out I was golden (not showered  )

So here's the workout , Back/Traps/Calves

*Back:*

4 sets Deadlifts-  135/15*warmup* , 185/10, 225/8, 275/6

3 sets Bent Over BB row- 90/10, 135/8, 155/6

2 sets Seated Close Grip Row- 175/10, 200/8

2 sets Wide Grip Pulldowns- 150/10, 175/8

*Traps:*

3 sets Hammer Strength Lever Shrugs- 405/12, 495/10, 405/8
*note*(starting resistence is 45lbs on this machine)

2 sets DB shrugs-  80's/10, 100's/8

*Calves:*

3 sets Hammer Seated Calf raise- 130/12, 130/10, 130/10
*note* (starting resistance 60lbs)

3 sets Cybex Rotary Calf raise-  210/12, 250/10, 150/15

Wooh I feel good! Git up-aah git awn up!  Git awn the scene-ah like-ah sex machine-ah!  HAAAAAAAAAAAAOW!

 

Weight was 233.5lbs this morning.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 17, 2003)

Training went awesome tonight, been using 5 grams of creatine a day and really noticing it in the gym.

Tonight was Shoulders/Tri's/Cardio

*Shoulders*

3 sets DB Side Raises- 20's/15 25's/12 30's/8

3 sets DB Shoulder Press- 50's/15 80's/12 60's/10

1 set Single arm DB side Raise- 30/8

2 sets Reverse Pec Deck- 90/12 100/10

*Tri's:*

4 sets DB Overhead Tri Ext.- 60's/15 80's/12 100's/10 100's/8

3 sets Cable Pushdown- 110/12 140/10 160/6

2 sets One Arm Cable Overhead Ext.- 35/10 35/8

2 sets Close grip drips- 10 reps , 8 reps.

*Cardio:*
30min elliptical 350cals burned.

Had a great workout, i'm gonna be feeling nice tomorrow


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey guys I tore into the legs pretty good tonight, i'm walkin like a duck so that means good.

Tonight was Cardio warmup and Legs:

*Cardio:*

15 mins Treadmill 100cals burned.

*Legs:*

4 sets Hammer Leg Ext.- 97lbs/15 , 187lbs/12 , 237lbs/10 , 277lbs/8
*Note* (Starting resistence is 7lbs on this machine)

3 sets Squats- 135lbs/12 185lbs/10 225lbs/8

2 sets Powersquats- 290lbs/10 560lbs/8 **NEW PR* YAY! *
*Note* (starting resistence is 20lbs)

3 sets Prone Ham curls- 90lbs/12 110lbs/10 (switch to single leg to failure then double leg to failure, multipart set)50lbs right leg 6 reps, left leg 6 reps, both 8 reps. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Squats felt good, my problem area in my lower back was starting to get irritated but thankfully it didn't get bad. We'll see maybe i'll get it strong enough i'll reverse this thing.

Didn't use a neck pad at all and I think it allowed me to do alot better form.  (note to self don't look down when you squat  I just did it for a sec to look at my stance and did the leaning tower is pisa err however you spellit).

I got enough meat on my neck I don't need a pad anyways.  Pinched nerve didn't act up one bit.  I think i'm sweet as far as that is concerned.


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Okay for you dicks who called me a pussy I did deads today
> 
> I actually had an easy time doing them , my back didn't get irritated  but I think it was due to studying deadlifts prior.



Great to hear man 

Keep your eye on form and you`ll hit 400lb+ in no time!!!!!!

I like to keep my eyes on my eyes in a mirror...helps keep my back nice and straight


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks Kus! I probably had a mental block I needed to break through.  Back when I was 18 at 180lbs i'd dead 355lbs for reps and it's just a bitch getting back to that level.  I'm not gonna let little ole 18yr old me show me up! HAHA

I'm gonna have to pick up a Belt at the Arnold for cheap for those heavy sets.  Man all I need is a hernia going heavy on deads one day


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

DO they have cheap stuff at the Arnie?  I wanna pick up a pair of Hookers


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

Hooker II's that is!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 19, 2003)

If that vendor is there setup in a booth i'm sure they will.

Lifting belts were like $10 the last day of the expo last year.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> 
> *Legs:*
> 
> ...



Dude, glad to hear I'm not the only one with low numbers on squats.  

What are Power Squats?  seem like quite a diff jumping from 290 straight to 560.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

Man, I am gone for a few days and Kuso (of all people) gets this Puss to dead and squat?  Damn.

BTW, best booths to check out at the Arnold -- the 1fast400 and Avant Labs, Mind&Muscle booths.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey TP man i'll email ya so we can meet up at the expo , i'll be with my wife and probably SDR (if he's nice). 

Yeah can you believe Kuso and SDR and you pressured me into doing deads and squats? so far my recovery is feeling great, no pain in the lower back or mid back area so i'm happy.

DVL Hey Power squats are a machine, man this contraption really blasts the legs , but you have to load up the weight more so than the BB squat.


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Man, I am gone for a few days and Kuso (of all people) gets this Puss to dead and squat?  Damn.



HEY!  WTF is this infering eh??? lol  I`m only 30lb or so behind you now remember


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_




Oh man, I`m used to it....no fucking respect at all


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Oh man, I`m used to it....no fucking respect at all



Well, actually I was referring to the rarity with which you actually discuss training, diet, etc.

But since you mention it, I wouldn't want people to think we are close in strength....isn't that "30 pound less" deadlift when starting from the knees?  

Thought so.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 20, 2003)

That's cool SC, last time I used that one I got 540 for 4.  I don't like it though, the presure on the damn pads makes my traps look like somebody was trying to slide them up for like 3 days afterwards. I get enough of those from the squat bar. lol

But good machine, really hits the quads hard.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 20, 2003)

AKA Shoulder raspberries


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 20, 2003)

Raspberries!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL I don't know why that struck me funny when you said that yesterday.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 24, 2003)

Saturday:

*Back:*

4 sets Deadlift-  135lb/15 135/12  225/8  315/6

3 sets Bent Over BB row-  90lb/10 145/8 165/6

2 sets Close Grip Pulldown-  140lb/10 160lb/8

2 sets Wide Grip Pulldown-  130lb/10 150/8


*Traps:*

4 sets DB Shrugs-  100's/10 110's/8 80's/10 60's/10


----------



## kuso (Feb 24, 2003)

Already up 40lb on the deads


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 24, 2003)

Heehee yup thanks for noticin! 

Last rep on that last set was kinda sucky, got my ass up too fast and didn't use my legs enough and used my back too much but I locked it out though.


----------



## kuso (Feb 24, 2003)

Still good stuff though man 

Just be careful to watch your form and not go rooting your back now that you`ve got them down!!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 25, 2003)

Last night was Shoulders/Tri's (short and sweet)

*Shoulders:*

2 sets Side DB Lateral raise-  25/12 30/10

3 sets DB Shoulder press-  50/12 60/8 80/6

1 set Single arm Side DB Lateral raise-  30/8

2 sets Reverse Pec Deck-  90/12 100/10


*Tri's:*

3 sets Seating Overhead Tri Ext. -  80/10 100/8 *120/6 *NEW PR**

3 sets Rope Pushdowns-  110/12 120/10 140/8

1 set One arm pushdown- 40/10

1 set Machine Tri Ext.-  120/8


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 26, 2003)

*Cardio warmup:*

5 min high intensity treadmill

*Quads:*

2 sets Hammer Leg Ext.-  90/15 180/10

1 set Front squat- 135/10

3 sets Squat (to parallel)- 135/10 225/8 *315/5 *New current PR* (gotta get back to what I was doing pre injury 1996 and that was 365lbs for 6 reps)*

2 sets Hack Squats- 290lbs/10 *380/6 *New PR**

1 set Hammer Leg Ext.- 180lb/8

*Hams:*

4 sets Prone Ham curls- 90lbs/12 110lbs/10 130/6 ,(switch to single leg to failure then double leg to failure, multipart set)60lbs right leg 6 reps, left leg 6 reps, both 8 reps.  

*Calves:*

2 sets Seated Calf Raise-  90/12 90/10

2 sets Cybex Rotary Calf raise- 210/12 230/10 250/8
=====================================================================

Damn I got home from work, took an hour nap, didn't want to workout at all.  Kicked my own ass to go , trudged into the gym and set two PR's.  Funny how you think you're gonna have a shiddy workout and you end up liftin your ass off.


----------

